
What’s Next in Web Design? - iamwil
http://informationarchitects.jp/whats-next-in-web-design/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InformationArchitectsJapan+%28Information+Architects+Japan%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
mhb
I like his font. Anyone know what it is?

~~~
edw519
View Source is your friend

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all"
href="[http://informationarchitects.jp/wp-
content/themes/iA3/css/ia...](http://informationarchitects.jp/wp-
content/themes/iA3/css/ia3.css) />

@import url(typography.css)

[http://informationarchitects.jp/wp-
content/themes/iA3/css/ty...](http://informationarchitects.jp/wp-
content/themes/iA3/css/typography.css)

font-family: Georgia, "Hiragino Mincho Pro", serif;

~~~
mhb
Thanks. That was the first thing I did and I used Firefox to search for "font"
in the viewed source. I didn't realize that it excludes markup.

~~~
jamesbritt
You need the View Source in Native Editor plugin. :)

